# Screws for door hinge



## Preacher (Nov 4, 2011)

I need some help in finding screws that will work on the door side of the door hinge.  I bought new oil rubbed bronze hinges for my back door as we had remodeled the kitchen where the door is using that "color" for the lights and faucet.  Upon buying them and going to put them on, I realized that the screws that go into the door are not wood screws but machine screws.  The holes in the door look like they were threaded by the manufacturer.  The screws that came with the hinges were all wood screws.  From what I can find out with the screws that were in the old hing, it is a 10-24 X 1/2. Or at least that was the closest thread I could find that fit it when I went to Lowes.  All they had were silver and the head was too deep (I hope that made sense).  I need 12 of them in the oil brushed bronze.  Does anyone know where I can get these?  Neither Lowes nor Home Depot are of help.  And I've googled and really haven't come up with anything.  I have looked all over the door and can not find who the manufacturer is to contact them.  

Thanks for any help given.

Preacher


----------



## isola96 (Nov 4, 2011)

You should be able to use deckmate decking screws there lighter then bronze but will work.

Mark Potter Capital Projects


----------



## BridgeMan (Nov 4, 2011)

You might consider using screws longer than just 1/2", especially if the door is solid-core and heavy.  My preference is square-drive, at least 2-1/2" long, to get some bite in the wall framing behind the casing.  You can paint the heads (after they're installed) to match the hinges' color.  I've found some bronze color spray paints that work well enough to fool most people.  Just shake the can well, then shoot a few times into the can's cap, then brush the stuff onto the screw heads with a fine artist's brush.


----------



## Preacher (Nov 4, 2011)

It's not the wall framing, I've got wood screws for that, but the door.  I may have to do the bronze paint.

Thanks for the ideas.

Preacher


----------



## joecaption (Nov 5, 2011)

Is this a steel framed door, or a cabinet door? I've never seen machine screws or that small a screw used on any door I've work on.
The reason you may not be able to find the exact sized screw is the screw is metric not english.


----------



## Preacher (Nov 5, 2011)

It is a metal framed door.  I've gone to HD and have used their guide and it is not a metric screw at least it wouldn't go in any of their samples.  The 10-24 was the best fit, even though it was "slightly" loose until you had it all the way in.  It is a flat head but is a shallower head than the flat head machine screws they had.  It has the same head depth as the wood screws that most hinges use, but is machine threaded.

Hope this helps.  Again thanks for all the suggestions.

Preacher


----------



## joecaption (Nov 5, 2011)

A metal door frame would have used a fine thread 10-32 so there would have been more threads grabbing that thin metal I would think.


----------



## Preacher (Nov 5, 2011)

Joe,

That's what I would have thought.  But when I went to both Lowes and HD and tried the screw on their "test board", it would not screw into the 10-32 but it would the 10-24....although it felt a little "loose".  In comparing the threads to a 10-32 the 10-32 threads are definitely finer than the ones on my door.

Preacher


----------



## joecaption (Nov 5, 2011)

Somethings still wrong, that screw gauge is just to small for a door hindge.


----------



## isola96 (Nov 5, 2011)

Preacher can you upload photo of the era were the screws go in and or screws that came with the door?
The thread size of the screw is suppose to catch the metal on the door jam and or door itself so if the none are catching then need to one up on the screw thread or get a galvanized 2 1/2" or 3 and go right in the wood so the wood holds it.
These machine looking screws solely rely on just holding to metal together.

Mark Potter Capital Projects


----------



## Preacher (Nov 5, 2011)

I'll get my wife to take pictures and up load...probably won't be till tomorrow.

Thanks

Preacher


----------



## lockguy (Nov 9, 2011)

A locksmith may have these screws. Hinge screws for commercial steel and aluminum doors are 12-24.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 9, 2011)

You may need metric screws.


----------

